# 4K versus 2K & Adobe RGB versus sRGB



## amcliz (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello all...

I'm in the market to purchase a new monitor. I have only ever bought Apple Monitors so I have been doing extensive research and now I'm being told 27" and Adobe RGB is the only way to go for my business type.

I'm an old school graphic designer, I do logo design, brochure design, signage design with some lite Adobe After Effects and Final Cut Pro X usage. I have a MacPro 12 Core -Mid 2010 (2 x 2.93 GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon) and I recently upgraded to a Sapphire RX580 8GB PULSE Graphics Card so I could run macOS Mojave.

I currently have a two screen setup: QTY 1 x Apple 30" Cinema Display plus QTY 1 x Apple Cinema LED Display (Not Thunderbolt). My main screen, the 27" giving me intermittent black out issues that are annoying more than anything, it can happen many times a day... or just once or twice and with a very helpful app called Display Maid, my window locations all get restored to normal without issue which has been a huge help.

I settled on the BenQ PD3200 as it had great specs for a great price... but last night I was informed that without Adobe RGB I was really not buying the correct product, so I started looking around and the options are baffling.

These are the latest two that I have selected:-

https://www.dell.com/en-ie/shop/del...16d/apd/210-agtu/monitors-monitor-accessories

https://eu.aoc.com/en/products/u2777pqu

Should I be as hung up about 4K instead of my current 2K monitors... and is having 100% Adobe RGB a must for my type of work.

The more I research the more confusing it gets. I used to just buy Apple as I trusted them, but with this fault 27", I'm thinking I should try a standalone brand, but which one..? 

Also factor in the fact the new MacPro 2019 is on the way... with a possible new standalone Apple Monitor... I'm not 100% sure if I should go all out on the budget... maybe a reasonable stop gap monitor that will get me on for another 2 years or would be perfect.

Any comments... most welcome...


----------



## amcliz (Feb 5, 2019)

My daily key apps that I use are: Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, Adobe InDesign, Adobe Acrobat, Adobe Lightroom, QuarkXpress 2018. The main work that I do is logo design work, brochure design work, bespoke signage design, large format design, PowerPoint template design, web design, light Final Cut Pro X and Adobe After Effects.


----------



## nealt (Feb 7, 2019)

Isn't the adobe RGB and sRGB just icc profile selection in the display utility under color? In any case should't you calibrate the monitor to get the best results?


----------

